# Bourbon Street Chicken



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Anyone have a good recipe? Thanks


----------



## WDFishing (Feb 20, 2010)

This might be a little late, but I have one. Don't remember where I got this from, but it was pretty good!

Bourbon Chicken Recipe​
1 1/2 lbs. of Chicken Breast halves, boneless and skinless
3 Tbsp. Olive Oil
3 Tbsp. Dijon Mustard
1/3 Cup Bourbon Whiskey
3 Tbsp. Red Wine Vinegar
3 Tbsp. Worcestershire Sauce
3 Tbsp. Soy Sauce
1/3 Cup Brown Sugar
3 Garlic Cloves Minced
Salt to taste
Black Pepper to taste

Combine Olive Oil and next 9 ingredients. Keep a 1/3 of marinade to the side for later. Add chicken to remaining marinade, cover and refrigerate for 2 hours. Remove chicken from marinade. Discard marinade.

Place chicken on grill over medium heat or broil in oven. Grill uncovered for 15-20 minutes, turning once.

Pour reserved marinade over grilled chicken breast, when cooked. Use as a 'dipping sauce', if desired.

Enjoy!


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks WD!


----------



## pighitt (Aug 21, 2011)

Do you use chicken with bones or boneless?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

pighitt said:


> Do you use chicken with bones or boneless?


1st line in the recipe "boneless/skinless"


----------

